# Pattern for Eyelet Dishcloth, Sept 25/13



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I also have wanted to make a dishcloth/facecloth that is more than simply garter stitch with an eyelet boarder. So I sat down and worked it out. The picture that I went by was posted on Sept. 25 in "Pattern Requests"

Materials: 1 ball Bernat Handcrafter Cotton or similar knitting worsted yarn; 5mm needles.

Cast on 4 sts.
1: Knit
2 - 9: K2, yo, K to end of row.
10: K2, yo, K3, yo, ssk, K to end of row
11: K2, yo, K to end of row. This is for every odd numbered row in the first half of the cloth, where there is a stitch increase in every row.
12: K2, yo, K2, K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk, K to end of row(15sts)
14: K2, yo, K4, K2tog, yo, K to end.
16: K2, yo, K2, K2tog, yo, K4, K2tog, yo, K to end.
18: K2, yo, K2, (K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk, K1) 2 times, K to end.(21sts)
20: K2, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) 2 times, K to end.
22: K2, yo, K2, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) 2 times, K to end.(25sts)
24: K2, yo, K2, (K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk, K1) x3, K to end.
26: K2, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x3, K to end.
28: K2, yo, K2, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x3, K to end.
30: K2, yo, K2, (K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk, K1) x4, K to end.
32: K2, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x4, K to end.(35sts)
34: K2, yo, K2, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x4, K to end.
36: K2, yo, K2, K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk, (K1, K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk) x4, K to end.
38: K2, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x5, K to end.
40: K2, yo, K2, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x5, K to end.
42: K2, yo, K2, (K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk, K1) x6, K to end.(45sts)
43: Begin decrease rows: K1, K2tog, yo, K to end.(45sts)
44: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x5, K to end. (44sts)
46: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K3, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x4, K to end.
48: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, (K1, K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk) x5, K to end. (40sts)
50: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x4, K to end.
52: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K3, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x3, K to end.
54: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, (K1, K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk) x4, K to end. (34sts)
56: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x3, K to end.
58: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K3, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x2, K to end. 
60: K1, K2tog, yo, (ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, K1, yo) x3, ssk, K to end. 
62: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, (K4, K2tog, yo) x2, K to end. (26sts)
64: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K3, K2tog, yo, K4, K2tog, yo, K to end.
66: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, (K1, K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk) x2, K to end.
68: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, K4, K2tog, yo, K to end.(20sts)
70: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K3, K2tog, yo, K to end. 
72: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, K1, yo, ssk, K to end.
74: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K1, K2tog, yo, K to end.(14sts)
Next 10 rows: K1, K2tog, yo, ssk, K to end.
Next: Cast off.

I personally like a larger cloth, so I will add more repeats to the increase portion of this cloth. I also prefer a thinner fabric, so I split the 4-ply yarn into 2-ply, and use a Canadian #10 needle. It is a lot more knitting, but I like it that way. I'm glad I finally took the time to figure out a pleasing pattern variation from the posted picture. It would also make a lovely baby blanket worked up to an appropriate size (lots more repeats - smile). Happy knitting, everyone. I love this forum, and all of the help I have received.
KJKnitCro from Winnipeg, Manitoba, CANADA


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

could you tack the photo with your design so we can have a quick idea of how it looks? Thanks!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for your instructions.


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, please...PHOTO !! I tried to find the pattern request or photo for Sept. 25th, but could not find it . Thanks !


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> could you tack the photo with your design so we can have a quick idea of how it looks? Thanks!!


I think this might be the addy for the photo:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-202759-1.html

Ruth


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you, Chainstitcher, for providing the link to the picture of the dishcloth. I'm still not computer literate enough to do the links thingy. That's just another way that KP'ers help each other.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

The way the pattern is write, what size is it?? Thanks and great job designing it!!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern! It will be a nice change from the 'normal' one I knit but think I will have to pay attention to what I am doing now!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Cyndyn said:


> The way the pattern is write, what size is it?? Thanks and great job designing it!!


My cloth is 7 1/2 inches square, but I tend to knit a bit tight. Thankfully, gauge is not real important in this pattern. I expect that when I actually use a 4-ply yarn and 5mm needles, my cloth will be bigger. Not a lot, but a little. I designed this on smaller needles and a sport weight yarn that was handy. I may use my original piece as part of a baby blanket, as I knit for my local Helping Hands group.


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

How do you split the 4 ply to a 2 ply?


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I am looking forward to making this.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I am looking forward to making this.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I found the picture and now it is a complete pattern on my computer.

I love new lacy cloths.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you also from me...l am always looking for new dishcloth patterns and this one looks pretty. Jay


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, very nice


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When I do lace dishcloths I usually use KnitPicks Dishie. The yarn is lighter weight compare to the other cottons. Another reason why I like using a lighter weight because of the K2tog. and SSK. The yarn is easier on the hands. 

I need to try out your pattern thanks for posting.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

stonypathlady said:


> How do you split the 4 ply to a 2 ply?


The cotton yarn I use comes in a skein. I make a ball with it. I let out a length of yarn, about 24 inches long. Stick a tapestry needle into the ball so as to stop the yarn from unraveling any more (pick up a few strands on one side , and a few strands on the other side of the yarn that is free to roll). Near the free end of the yarn, divide into two groups of two plies. Grasp one set/group in one hand, and the other group of two plies in the other hand. Allow the big ball to twirl freely somewhere in front of you. Wrap the split yarn that happens when you do this on each hand as the big ball twirls. When the first 24 inches is done, release another length of yarn, stick the tapestry needle back in, and continue pulling the two groups apart, causing the big ball to spin. Undo any snags as they come along. Start two new balls, wrapping the split yarn (now 2plies) as you go. Hold these little balls in your hands as you continue to wrap the freshly split yarn around your fingers, and then onto the little balls. This is a tedious job, but I don't mind, and you have a thinner yarn to work with. If you are so blessed, to have a friend/husband/sister/neighbour/child around, who will wrap one of the new balls for you, it will go much faster, and be more fun. If you are further blessed and can buy 2-ply cotton yarn, you can entirely forgo this process. In the past, I have been able to purchase it in 2-ply at my LYS. It was spun by BERNAT, and advertised as yarn suitable to make bedspreads.

Now you know how I do this. Someone else may have a better method.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

grandmann said:


> When I do lace dishcloths I usually use KnitPicks Dishie. The yarn is lighter weight compare to the other cottons. Another reason why I like using a lighter weight because of the K2tog. and SSK. The yarn is easier on the hands.
> 
> I need to try out your pattern thanks for posting.


One of the results, I find, of splitting the 4-ply down to 2-ply, is that the resulting yarn is softer and easier on the hands. The original reason why I split yarn was to make socks for one of my clients who needed specialty socks for hard to fit feet.

Thanks for sharing the yarn type you use for lace dishcloths. I'll be looking into it for future projects.


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, I think that is a good idea.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> I also have wanted to make a dishcloth/facecloth that is more than simply garter stitch with an eyelet boarder. So I sat down and worked it out. The picture that I went by was posted on Sept. 25 in "Pattern Requests"
> 
> Materials: 1 ball Bernat Handcrafter Cotton or similar knitting worsted yarn; 5mm needles.
> 
> ...


I've attempted this twice. It's just fine for the increase rows, but when I start the decrease rows I end up with too many garter sts and the shape its ???? ugly. Can you think what I may be doing wrong?
Thanks, Fitzee


----------



## donnainmt (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you! I just happen to need to make a dishcloth, so I will give this one a try.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

For you Fitzee, and all others. Watch out at row 43. You will see a digression from the usual decrease pattern that will follow in the remainder of the decrease section. Too many garter stitches on one side of the design was also what I grappled with. That is why I ended up with the unusual instructions at row 43. You have the same number of stitches (45 sts) in row 42 and 43. After that, the decrease design should work so that the borders be equal in both halves of the cloth. I hope this helps.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I am sorry. I failed to include Row 45. It should read, K1, K2tog,yo, ssk, knit to end of row. This is the odd numbered row that repeats throughout the remainder of the cloth's decrease section. Thanks for alerting me to this omission.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

KJKnitCro,
I'm anxious to retry the pattern. Thank you for your help!
Fitzee


----------



## vicky51 (Apr 11, 2013)

I like this pattern, thank you for sharing and typing it all up. I have many dishcloth and face cloth patterns too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

